# Marker Duke as Alpine binding?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Is there any noticable difference in how the Duke skis compared to a dedicated alpine binding? My Naxos are a little mushier than my alpine bindings. My wife is looking for fat alpine skis, and I thought it would be cool to get some Dukes so she could do the occasional short skin with me (sounds dirty, doesn't is?). I just don't want to get those for her everyday ski if they are mushy for hardpack days.

Any personal experience is welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Couple of friends of mine who all use to compete on the World Freeskiing tour switched to the Marker Duke....My first comment was, "Marker?!" My next comment was, "no alpine bindings?!"

They both swear by them and have convinced me to get a pair. She will be fine on a pair of Marker Dukes. Buy them.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*Dukes*

Ive been skiing the Dukes all winter and they have been awsome. They feel great they hike awesome and the din goes to 16...what more can you ask for.

DP


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

Some friends of mine used them a bunch last year in the Jacskon BC and loved them. They also used them at the resort on hardpack groomers (crankin') and said they didn't need another binding. The dukes have all the ass they needed.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Dave, if you can get a hold of a pair getem'. Heck buy two or three! they are great, I have only come out twice, and I should have both times. they rule, tour well and are bomber, even for a marker!


----------



## rippnskier (Jun 4, 2006)

One Comment... Most AT bindings have no ramp built into them. If you measure a normal Alpine Binding, you will notice that the heal is about 5mm higher than the toe, which creates, ramp. I ski the Diamari Freerides, and I built a plastic riser for the heal. 5mm high, makes the binding every good as anything out there. Gives it a lil more aggresive stance. I would check into that if you want it to ski like a traditional alpine binding.


----------



## tk (Apr 8, 2005)

Regarding the Ramp angle, the Dukes will set you up with a normal alpine binding ramp angle. They also have a much wider mounting screws (76mm if I remember correctly) for strength on todays fatter skis and don't have near as much riser off the ski as other AT bindings.

I've not had any issues with mine. The climbing bar could be a little higher, but that's far from a deal breaker, especially if you are a little heavier skier or tend to break gear. For me I would go Duke for a in-bounds out of bounds gear and for purely AT skiing, Dynafits.

Next year there will be a lighter all plastic Din 12 version of the Duke as well.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

The dukes are great! I've been using them all season on my Prophets and they rock. I'm big guy who destroys gear but these have been bomber. They're alot lighter than I thought they'd be. Lighter than any other "standard" alpine binding I've been on.
I was also really impressed with my Jester/Bridge setup as well but lost one after 10 days deep in the trees. It's buried until summer. Oh well.
Grab some Dukes if you can find 'em.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Sweet, a place I get a discount though work had them earlier in the season (with additional 10% off) but they haven't had them again since. Doh!


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

The Duke's are definitely where it is.


----------



## shuttelhunny (Jun 4, 2007)

The Duke is def worth investing in..... I road a friends and they were absoloutly amazing...... I am in the process of hooking up a pair on my Icelantic Scout's...... all the talk is true: get some!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*more on the duke !!!*

So, I was wondering what it's recomended use was? Does it free heel for up hill cilmbs? Can you down hill tele on the groomers or is that why we can lock it in? 
My wife and I are leaning twards tele only up mountain and alpine down. 
Not a downhill tele. Right?

bob a loo

ps: got em on head 105s went big on the alpine down hill today. Next week we go out on the ridge line.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

They are an AT binding. free the heel to climb only. not for tele turns. supposed to be the at binding that feels most like a true alpine once locked in. I am also pretty happy with the new naxo 21s for the same reason.


----------



## hanz (Feb 20, 2007)

has anyone had any experiences riding switch on the dukes? as in switch pow landings and whatnot. do they ever pop out?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I haven't landed mine switch yet but it's pretty much impossible for the thing to pop open because of the way it's designed (aside from the whole binding just blowing up & they're super bomber).


----------

